# Ronda Rousey says she never lifts weights



## Reeksta

Interesting
Sorry meatheads but Ronda Rousey does not enjoy weightlifting and doesn t lift any weights at all - MMAmania.com


----------



## Steve

She lifts people.  And herself.   Have you guys seen any of the drills and body weight exercises she does?  

Doesn't make her any less crazy though.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear

That is what i was going to ask. No weights or no conditioning?


----------



## Buka

Look at the experience she has. Experience under enormous pressure. (Gee, ya think?) And look at her success in every damn thing. 

Seems to me, these reporters should be asking her questions about training rather than reporting on what she doesn't do. I guess it's for the sake of a story, filler really.


----------



## elder999

Steve said:


> She lifts people.  And herself.   Have you guys seen any of the drills and body weight exercises she does?



Gal walks around at about 165-170 lbs. Regularly rolls with *men* who top out at 220. 

I'd say she lifts weights.




Steve said:


> Doesn't make her any less crazy though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most people don't even know the half of it. That girl stepped off the train from _*Psycho*ville_ years and years ago-her crazy makes her stronger, feeds her and keeps her warm......


----------



## kuniggety

elder999 said:


> Gal walks around at about 165-170 lbs. Regularly rolls with *men* who top out at 220.
> 
> I'd say she lifts weights.


 
She's bantamweight and about 135 lbs. She'd still tear me in half.


----------



## Steve

There is a big difference between where she weighs in, where she fights and where she "walks around."  

She weighs in the night before a fight at 135lbs, but I'd say at least 15 lbs of that is water weight.   And that's after a training camp.   Day to day, I wouldn't be surprised at all if she averages about 165lbs.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elder999

kuniggety said:


> She's bantamweight and about 135 lbs. She'd still tear me in half.


 
you didn't see the Ultimate Fighter episode where she cut 17 lbs. in 24 hours just to prove a point?


----------



## hussaf

she walks around pretty close to her fighting weight, according to Dana.  I think she competed in judo around 165-175.  If you look at her then she is obviously much much heavier, as some judo players like to be.


----------



## kuniggety

There's a difference between 165 lbs and 135 lbs. Hell, I'm 6'1" and 195 lbs with a bit of musculature (I am by no means "ripped" though). With her being 5'7" and with her current build, I don't see 165 lbs... maybe in the middle there of 150 between fights. I've seen some old videos/photos of her a little bit heavier..ie back in her judo days but not nowadays.


----------



## elder999

kuniggety said:


> There's a difference between 165 lbs and 135 lbs. Hell, I'm 6'1" and 195 lbs with a bit of musculature (I am by no means "ripped" though). With her being 5'7" and with her current build, I don't see 165 lbs... maybe in the middle there of 150 between fights. I've seen some old videos/photos of her a little bit heavier..ie back in her judo days but not nowadays.



Hmm. Last time I was at the Hayastan Academy, about a month ago, she looked every bit of 160 lbs. to me. Maybe I'm not the judge of such things I once  was.

Also, Dana White is about 250 lbs. of New England  bull crap  in a 50 lb. sack.


----------



## kuniggety

elder999 said:


> Hmm. Last time I was at the Hayastan Academy, about a month ago, she looked every bit of 160 lbs. to me. Maybe I'm not the judge of such things I once  was.
> 
> Also, Dana White is about 250 lbs. of New England  bull crap  in a 50 lb. sack.


 Hey, you can't beat seeing her in person. And I'm totally jealous... she's gorgeous.


----------



## elder999

kuniggety said:


> Hey, you can't beat seeing her in person. And I'm totally jealous... she's gorgeous.



At my age, she's "cute," but I hear ya.


----------



## Reedone816

dunno if it's her real menu in training...


----------



## Andrew Green

There is a big difference between not lifting "weights" and not doing strength work.  I guarantee she does strength work.  But there are more ways to do that then with barbells.  Medicine balls, resistance bands, bodyweight, kettle bells, etc.   She didn't get that strong without a intense S&C regime.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish

Reeksta said:


> Interesting
> Sorry meatheads but Ronda Rousey does not enjoy weightlifting and doesn t lift any weights at all - MMAmania.com



Is this a woman or a man ?


----------



## JowGaWolf

Reeksta said:


> Interesting
> Sorry meatheads but Ronda Rousey does not enjoy weightlifting and doesn t lift any weights at all - MMAmania.com



She lifts weights, she just doesn't do weight lifting which is 2 different things.  If she is lifting people then that is lifting weight. If she does push ups, pull ups, lunges, carrying people, the that is lifting weight.    I she goes to the gym and do dumbbell curls, bench press, etc. then that is weightlifting  2 different things.


----------



## elder999

Ronda Rousey lifts weights.


----------



## Xue Sheng

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Is this a woman or a man ?



You be the judge


----------



## kuniggety

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Is this a woman or a man ?


Look up Ronda Rousey Sports Illustrated. Definitely woman.


----------



## JowGaWolf

elder999 said:


> Ronda Rousey lifts weights.


Yep that's what it looks like to me in the video.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Xue Sheng said:


> You be the judge



Not quite sure why people says she looks like a man. No bulge in the front, no mustache or beard. Even her bone structure doesn't look like a man.  She doesn't look like any of the men on MensHealth magazine and definitely doesn't look like any man that I know.


----------



## Tez3

Johhnyenglish detests MMA for his own reasons, I can't imagine what he thinks about women fighting MMA.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish

kuniggety said:


> Look up Ronda Rousey Sports Illustrated. Definitely woman.



A bit make up does not change her masculin looking face and thigs.


----------



## Tez3

JohnnyEnglish said:


> A bit make up does not change her masculin looking face and thigs.



Oh for crying out loud!  People here will tell you I'm not Rousey's biggest fan but really? of course she's female!!
I would suggest that what you are saying is that you don't believe women can fight therefore 'she' must be a he, well whatever your ego is telling you, women can and do fight, there's no reason why they can't. so, get over it, there's women out there who can whip your butt as my transatlantic cousins say.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish

Tez3 said:


> Oh for crying out loud!  People here will tell you I'm not Rousey's biggest fan but really? of course she's female!!
> I would suggest that what you are saying is that you don't believe women can fight therefore 'she' must be a he, well whatever your ego is telling you, women can and do fight, there's no reason why they can't. so, get over it, there's women out there who can whip your butt as my transatlantic cousins say.



Again, claiming things about me that isn't true. This shows me that you are not objective at all.

The guy who thinks a fighting women looks masculin MUST say it because he does not accept fighting women. Is this how you think ? You said this, so it came out of your mind. Not mine.

I just think she looks masculine. I know plenty of women who are martial artists and do not look masculin at all.

So, back up pal.


----------



## Tez3

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Again, claiming things about me that isn't true. This shows me that you are not objective at all.
> 
> The guy who thinks a fighting women looks masculin MUST say it because he does not accept fighting women. Is this how you think ? You said this, so it came out of your mind. Not mine.
> 
> I just think she looks masculine. I know plenty of women who are martial artists and do not look masculin at all.
> 
> So, back up pal.



I am *not* your pal for a start and I claimed nothing at all, I suggested and I'm betting it hit a nerve because the way you post suggest I'm correct about you.
One of the things you cannot say about Rousey is that she looks masculine, I don't know why you think she does and why you think you have to comment on her looks. There's lots of things you can say about her fighting abilities, her character, her demeanour etc ( and I have lol) all valid discussion points but to comment about her wearing makeup and that her 'thighs look masculine' really, that's just chauvinism.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish

Tez3 said:


> I am *not* your pal for a start and I claimed nothing at all, I suggested and I'm betting it hit a nerve because the way you post suggest I'm correct about you.
> One of the things you cannot say about Rousey is that she looks masculine, I don't know why you think she does and why you think you have to comment on her looks. There's lots of things you can say about her fighting abilities, her character, her demeanour etc ( and I have lol) all valid discussion points but to comment about her wearing makeup and that her 'thighs look masculine' really, that's just chauvinism.



I see, so because I prefer an other type of women and I personally feel she looks too masculine, you call me a type of guy who just hates women who are fighting ? Come on, but this has no connection at all, you are just trolling at me because you have too much spare time.

But you know what ? You probably win, the reason is, because a moderator which name I don't want to say, is also butthurt because of my opinions and his lack of education, so he is going to ban me very soon. Congratulations, winning discussions with mommy and daddy watching you.


Grow up, and change this terrible cat avatar.


----------



## Tez3

JohnnyEnglish said:


> I see, so because I prefer an other type of women and I personally feel she looks too masculine, you call me a type of guy who just hates women who are fighting ? Come on, but this has no connection at all, you are just trolling at me because you have too much spare time.
> 
> But you know what ? You probably win, the reason is, because a moderator which name I don't want to say, is also butthurt because of my opinions and his lack of education, so he is going to ban me very soon. Congratulations, winning discussions with mommy and daddy watching you.
> 
> 
> Grow up, and change this terrible cat avatar.




Dear boy, you have been trolling us. You hate so you say MMA so why would you think a female fighting MMA is fine? You called people who do MMA all sorts of things and now you are calling a female MMA fighter masculine and her make not hiding her masculine feature so if that's not trolling.............?

ah if only did have too much time


----------



## JohnnyEnglish

Tez3 said:


> Dear boy, you have been trolling us. You hate so you say MMA so why would you think a female fighting MMA is fine? You called people who do MMA all sorts of things and now you are calling a female MMA fighter masculine and her make not hiding her masculine feature so if that's not trolling.............?
> 
> ah if only did have too much time



Yeah, exactly. I am trolling because I say things the majority does not want to agree with.

Where did you grow up ? In communism ?


----------



## Tez3

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Yeah, exactly. I am trolling because I say things the majority does not want to agree with.
> 
> Where did you grow up ? In communism ?




The majority doesn't have to agree with you. In this case I'm not the majority, as I said other here will tell you I don't like Rousey but I won't see her criticised for something she is not, I like fairness.


----------



## JowGaWolf

JohnnyEnglish said:


> A bit make up does not change her masculin looking face and thigs.


Her face doesn't look masculine to me. She may not fit the old image of "what a woman should look like."  but she definitely doesn't look masculine.  The term masculine is often used to say that a woman looks like a man either in the body or face, or that she has muscles.  Neither apply here for me.  I know there are some people think that if a woman has muscles like that then she's masculine, but for me a having muscles isn't a male only ability.    
Having a solid face isn't a male or female related ability either.   I'm not saying you are like this, but I've had this similar discussion with my wife.  Now her views on "what women should look like" are changing.  She works out and some of her friends started saying she looks masculine just because she has muscles.  I told her just because a woman has muscles doesn't mean she's masculine, because women develop muscles too.


----------



## Dirty Dog

She looks perfectly feminine to me...
And I'm not just saying that because she can kick my ***. Probably in 34 seconds. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Tez3

Athletic looking women are becoming more and more popular as people realise it's a healthy look. As more and more women become well known from being in sport the 'muscled' look is becoming more common, it's a good look I think. Women will never, naturally, muscle up like men, even 'unnaturally' they tend not to muscle up as much as men.
Rousey isn't the most 'muscled' woman I've seen, the different sports demand different physiques but muscles aren't what can make a woman not look feminine, far from it.


----------



## Steve

Guys, it's pretty sad that the conversation has turned from whether she lifts weights to whether she looks feminine.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Look to the source


----------



## DavidThomas

Steve said:


> She lifts people.  And herself.   Have you guys seen any of the drills and body weight exercises she does?
> 
> Doesn't make her any less crazy though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is Tapatalk? Dude?


----------



## DavidThomas

Xue Sheng said:


> Look to the source


Do are you Yoda?...lol


----------



## Steve

DavidThomas said:


> What is Tapatalk? Dude?


It's a tap dancing app for professional orators.   

What's the secret to serving burgers fresh, never frozen?  Dude?


----------



## Xue Sheng

DavidThomas said:


> Do are you Yoda?...lol



Look like Yoda do I, hmm? 
Go now, I must.


----------



## Tames D

Steve said:


> Guys, it's pretty sad that the conversation has turned from whether she lifts weights to whether she looks feminine.


I'll see if I can steer this thread back on course...
I don't know if RR lifts weights, but she certainly lifts my spirit when I look at her.


----------

